# Pretty girl looking for hot stud - possible long term relationship desired



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Released this little lady yesterday, she is a beautiful Great horned Owl, she needs a boyfriend for spring - I don't think she will have much trouble finding a mate do you?

Look at those eyes and that face.











Here she is waving goodbye look at that tail and those wings - hot stuff, she's gonna be fine.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!    

What a gorgeous lady, and so are the pics.

She shouldn't have any problem....but just in case, I will send out a special little prayer for God to keep an eye  out on her. 

God keep her in your tender loving care, and find her the perfect mate.
Thank you


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

She is a beauty NAB. 
No worries about her finding a mate.  
She definitely has those "I rule the nest" eyes.  

Thanks for sharing her 'release' with us. 
They are awesome in flight.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

With THAT provocative title, you sure caught MY eye, Nab!!

She's a beauty and I bet she will be attracting ALL the males for miles around!

So glad she was releaseable! I will send PROTECTIVE VIBES/THOUGHTS/HUGS for her safety and a long life, filled with many Owlets!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wishing her the best of luck to find the best mate in town.
She is a very pretty lady.

Reti


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*boyfriend season*

I am sure she'll have no problem at all. With that beautiful face they'll be lining up to woo her, or who who whoo her.

Looks like a nice release.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

She's one good looking girl, I've fallen for her so it'll be no time before she has a suitor calling


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Glad I'm not a gopher or mole*

Look at those talons - wouldn't want to be a vole or a gopher in her territory.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, in the last picture I can truly appreciate just how big the GHO's are. Having never seen one in person it has been hard to visualize their true size. What a beauty.

Do you have a special time of day to release them?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Late afternoon, and with a full belly*

GHOs and almost all owls should always be released in the late afternoon about an hour B4 dusk, if they are released in the morning or during the day there is more time for the preditors or ditty birds to see them before they can get their bearings and find a safe place to spend the daylight hours. They are nocturnal most people will never see a GHO in person only hear them at night. We also make sure they go out with a full stomach (5 mice the night before release for her) since in might be a couple days B4 they can get set up and find a place to hunt.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Nab. I kinda figured it would be a late day release for these birds since they're nocturnal.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

WOW!!! What a beauty! Nice manicure!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab,

She really is absolutely gorgeous. 

So happy it all worked out for her.

It must really be something to work with such majestic birds.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure gives a whole NEW meaning to sharp CLAWS!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

nabisho said:


> Look at those talons - wouldn't want to be a vole or a gopher in her territory.


Serious weapons!!!   
Glad she made a full recovery and is off on her own again. Well done!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ooooo! Good going there Nab..!


Love those Feets..!

She is a beauty..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

